# My Camo Stencils(Printable)



## Tyler_W (May 19, 2008)

Here are some stencils i drew up the other day in drafting before the year ended. Let me know what ya'll think. Make sure to post a picture if you use them!
The steps i would use to do a camo job with this patternis easy. This is not the full set of stencils that would go with this pattern but some of them. The base coat i would do a saind color paint and black. Spray the whole boat sand and then put black spots over that. Then do whatever you want to do using the stencils. Hope you enjoy. Oh and on the second stencil is just some random leaves on there so if you wanted to make your own design all you have to do is draw it bigger onto whatever your using as a stencil.


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2008)

Good job man! Hopefully someone uses them :beer:


----------

